# Inconsiderate Men???



## Californian (Aug 20, 2004)

Why do husbands or men do this more often then women?

It was planned that my husband would call me today at 11 a.m. and we'd arrange to go out to lunch. At 12:30 I call him on his cell thinking that he might have been caught up at work. Turns out that he's out to lunch already with friends/coworkers. I was waiting for him here. I was expecting to go out to lunch and I feel ditched.






That's not very nice.

Anyway, he acts casual like it was no big deal. Is it really no big deal to men? I don't understand. Hmmm. Anyway, my feelings are totally hurt and I will go out to lunch alone. I am so mad. Don't people usually keep dates when they say they will, or is this a casual man thing and I am overreacting?

Any insights are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Cali!! But I think it happens to all of us. There are some men that are inconsiderate by nature (not all). Things like that we tend to take to heart while they brush it off. Its happened to me before. The only way I handled it was to rant, rave 

 and make him crazy about it so that he regrets it so much that the next time he'll think twice before standing me up! HAHA but I must warn you this may not work for everyone. Just forget it but if it happens again..............

BTW No one makes a better lunch date than myself.


----------



## Californian (Aug 20, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* I'm sorry to hear that Cali!! But I think it happens to all of us. There are some men that are inconsiderate by nature (not all). Things like that we tend to take to heart while they brush it off. Its happened to me before. The only way I handled it was to rant, rave 

 and make him crazy about it so that he regrets it so much that the next time he'll think twice before standing me up! HAHA but I must warn you this may not work for everyone. Just forget it but if it happens again.............. 
BTW No one makes a better lunch date than myself.

*WOah... you made me smile. I will let this one go, but I will tell him that it made me feel bad. I am sure that he wouldn't want to do that on purpose. I would have made a good lunch date with him, but I will make one without him too.



Thanks Shoes. I bet it really is no big deal to him. We (women) seem to be more sensitive.



**Even if I have to eat my chicken salad alone, I will do it enjoyably. Good thing I have a decent imagination. (#((@)_!_#(()##** ok, I'm getting over it. *


----------



## Geek (Aug 20, 2004)

OMG, a quick phone call would have worked. UNless, he was afraid that you would be all pissy if he called and said that he couldnt make it.

I can see that happenin' with a High MAINT girl.

(not you)





Originally Posted by *Californian* 

Why do husbands or men do this more often then women?
It was planned that my husband would call me today at 11 a.m. and we'd arrange to go out to lunch. At 12:30 I call him on his cell thinking that he might have been caught up at work. Turns out that he's out to lunch already with friends/coworkers. I was waiting for him here. I was expecting to go out to lunch and I feel ditched.





That's not very nice.

Anyway, he acts casual like it was no big deal. Is it really no big deal to men? I don't understand. Hmmm. Anyway, my feelings are totally hurt and I will go out to lunch alone. I am so mad. Don't people usually keep dates when they say they will, or is this a casual man thing and I am overreacting?

Any insights are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 20, 2004)

whats wrong with a high maint girl?? 

 LOL


----------



## Californian (Aug 20, 2004)

Originally Posted by *shoediva* whats wrong with a high maint girl?? 

 LOL hahhhhhhhhhhhhahhaha @ Shoes.No I would have been totally nice about it. All I wanted was a phone call to let me know if we were on or off.


----------



## Geek (Aug 20, 2004)

GIGGLE









Originally Posted by *shoediva* 

whats wrong with a high maint girl?? 

 LOL


----------



## Laura (Aug 20, 2004)

Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus.. this is SO true. We do really live on different planets. We might get along with each other 99% of the time but that 1% just kills me!! I just don't understand guys, don't think i ever will.. Try not to leave it upset you too much Cali, as the others have said already, your hubby honestly sees it as no biggie, yet i know if i was in your shoes i'd have strangled him by now!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 21, 2004)

Cali, your husband stood you up and later made you feel that its in your head (by his acting like it's no big deal - so why should YOU have a problem?). What, because he's a guy he's given a handicap and allowed immature behavior? He's an adult and a big boy now. Be direct and let him know that you didn't like being stood up. Keep your communication short, calm and to the point, then move on.


----------



## Geek (Aug 21, 2004)

Well said, KITTY! I agree with you all the way and I am a guy. I just would not do that to the ol' wifey





Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* 

Cali, your husband stood you up and later made you feel that its in your head (by his acting like it's no big deal - so why should YOU have a problem?). What, because he's a guy he's given a handicap and allowed immature behavior? He's an adult and a big boy now. Be direct and let him know that you didn't like being stood up. Keep your communication short, calm and to the point, then move on.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 21, 2004)

You're a PRIMO guy, Tony!





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Well said, KITTY! I agree with you all the way and I am a guy. I just would not do that to the ol' wifey


----------



## Tinydancer (Aug 21, 2004)

*I can relate Cali. Whenever my man does this *thankfully not often* I witch him out! Not a long drawn out thing, just a vicious to the point verbal beating



I'm not a witch but don't screw with me.*


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 21, 2004)

Great minds think alike Tiny!!

Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* *I can relate Cali. Whenever my man does this *thankfully not often* I witch him out! Not a long drawn out thing, just a vicious to the point verbal beating



I'm not a witch but don't screw with me.*


----------



## Tinydancer (Aug 21, 2004)

*LOL! You're so cute! * Originally Posted by *Irishgirl* Awww..Cali..So sorry hon! If I was there, I would've taken you out to lunch and your hubby too! (I would give him a meatball sandwich)..LOL! As a "high-maintenance" gal, I would've appreciated a phone call too as it is just common courtesy..I agree that you should tell him how you feel and keep it firm/short when you do. *closes compact and hangs up powder puff*..LOL!


----------



## Tinydancer (Aug 21, 2004)

*Seriously! LOL* Originally Posted by *shoediva* Great minds think alike Tiny!!


----------



## Californian (Aug 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Cali, your husband stood you up and later made you feel that its in your head (by his acting like it's no big deal - so why should YOU have a problem?). What, because he's a guy he's given a handicap and allowed immature behavior? He's an adult and a big boy now. Be direct and let him know that you didn't like being stood up. Keep your communication short, calm and to the point, then move on.



*I did exactly that. I went out and had a really good day on my own (lunch included). I turned off my cell phone- and when I got home he immediately apologized when I walked in the door. He tried the old "I forgot" and he tried the "so and so was stressed out" bit. I said all I need, REGARDLESS of the reason you do not show, is a phone call. THen there is no problem and I am not waiting for a call that will never come. See? Easy to understand. *
*I told him to put on his 'big guy' pants. He knows very well that I am easy going and that respect is one of the things I need. R-E-S-P-E-C-T.. sing it! lalalalla **

*

*Any way, he apologized many times and took me out to dinner and tomorrow he is taking me to the movies. I hope we've created a solid understanding now that this is a common courtesy that you give to anyone whom you like, especially your S.O.!*

*Thanks all. Right on target!*


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 21, 2004)

*Way to go Cali!* *R-E-S-P-E-C-T!! *

*So, what movie will you see?



*

Originally Posted by *Californian* *I did exactly that. I went out and had a really good day on my own (lunch included). I turned off my cell phone- and when I got home he immediately apologized when I walked in the door. He tried the old "I forgot" and he tried the "so and so was stressed out" bit. I said all I need, REGARDLESS of the reason you do not show, is a phone call. THen there is no problem and I am not waiting for a call that will never come. See? Easy to understand. *
*I told him to put on his 'big guy' pants. He knows very well that I am easy going and that respect is one of the things I need. R-E-S-P-E-C-T.. sing it! lalalalla **

*

*Any way, he apologized many times and took me out to dinner and tomorrow he is taking me to the movies. I hope we've created a solid understanding now that this is a common courtesy that you give to anyone whom you like, especially your S.O.!*

*Thanks all. Right on target!*


----------



## allisong (Aug 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* Why do husbands or men do this more often then women?
It was planned that my husband would call me today at 11 a.m. and we'd arrange to go out to lunch. At 12:30 I call him on his cell thinking that he might have been caught up at work. Turns out that he's out to lunch already with friends/coworkers. I was waiting for him here. I was expecting to go out to lunch and I feel ditched.





That's not very nice.

Anyway, he acts casual like it was no big deal. Is it really no big deal to men? I don't understand. Hmmm. Anyway, my feelings are totally hurt and I will go out to lunch alone. I am so mad. Don't people usually keep dates when they say they will, or is this a casual man thing and I am overreacting?

Any insights are appreciated. Thanks.

Cali..You can't be mad at him..You really do have to feel bad for men..God gives them 2 heads and not enough blood to power both at the same time.


----------



## Californian (Aug 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *allisong* Cali..You can't be mad at him..You really do have to feel bad for men..God gives them 2 heads and not enough blood to power both at the same time. *ahhahahahaahhahahah Doh!



**I hope Tony doesn't read this... LOL! *


----------



## Californian (Aug 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* *Way to go Cali!* *R-E-S-P-E-C-T!! *
*So, what movie will you see?



*

*Hey **

**,** We are going to see "Garden State." He might have to suffer a bit since our usual movie is a "shoot em up" delight.



*

*Natalie Portman stars in it and some actors that I am not familiar with.*

*Here's the plot, etc.. **http://www2.foxsearchlight.com/gardenstate/*

*And yes... I shall indulge in lots of popcorn. Wohoooooo!!!!*


----------



## allisong (Aug 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* *ahhahahahaahhahahah Doh!




**I hope Tony doesn't read this... LOL! *

 Geez!I forgot about Tone..He doesn't count though..He's more like one of the girls



(luv ya Tone)


----------



## Geek (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL, if you only knew...









Originally Posted by *allisong* 

Geez!I forgot about Tone..He doesn't count though..He's more like one of the girls



(luv ya Tone)


----------



## Pauline (Aug 22, 2004)

My advice would be to not let it upset you, take a deep breath and keep calm. I would take note of this incident and at some point in the future i would play him at his own game (when he has forgotton all about it). Of course if he was able to give you a reasonable explanation as to why he didn't call and if he was genuinely sorry and tried to make it up to you, then all could be forgiven.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 22, 2004)

I saw the trailers for this movie...looks good! I think Zach Braff is such a cutie. "Meow rr-rrr!" He starred in Scrubs, a TV show that I haven't seen in ages. I don't know if it's even still on TV. John Ritter played Zach's dad on the show, if that rings any bells...

OMG! When I go to the movies, I get a large popcorn and a box of malted milk balls. But of course I drink water instead of Diet Coke. Diet Coke in large quantities will upset my stomach.





Originally Posted by *Californian* *Hey **

**,**We are going to see "Garden State." He might have to suffer a bit since our usual movie is a "shoot em up" delight.



*

*Natalie Portman stars in it and some actors that I am not familiar with.*

*Here's the plot, etc.. **http://www2.foxsearchlight.com/gardenstate/*

*And yes... I shall indulge in lots of popcorn. Wohoooooo!!!!*


----------



## Californian (Aug 22, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* I saw the trailers for this movie...looks good! I think Zach Braff is such a cutie. "Meow rr-rrr!" He starred in Scrubs, a TV show that I haven't seen in ages. I don't know if it's even still on TV. John Ritter played Zach's dad on the show, if that rings any bells...
OMG! When I go to the movies, I get a large popcorn and a box of malted milk balls. But of course I drink water instead of Diet Coke. Diet Coke in large quantities will upset my stomach.





*Ooops, we decided on this one instead.*http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_main_on http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_showtimes_off http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_trailers_off http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_reviews_off http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_photos_off http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_talk_off

&lt;!--end movies_tabmenu module--&gt;&lt;!--start PTMb 4.0 module--&gt;http://cdn.channel.aol.com/mf_movies/18362_p_m

*Get [email protected]*

[*]*DVD*

[*]*Soundtrack*

&lt;!-- bucket check: ch_a1_1.us_movies.movie.main.main.18362 --&gt;

*You Rate It*

[*]Write a Review

[*]Read the Review!

*Release Date:* 02/08/2004

*Run time:* 108 min.

*Genre:* Drama, Fantasy

*Synopsis:* Documentary elements and elaborate visual effects are combined with a narrative to probe the inner workings of the universe, and the connection between religion and science. The heroine, Amanda ...

[*]more

*Rated NR*

*Thought maybe it could improve hub's mood if he saw less of a chick flick and something more intellectual. Nope. He needs a nap. Yikes. Anyway... this movie was great. It's about quantum physics and existentialism. It's not like your typical movie (see above description), but it sure does affect the way you think. Guaranteed! I'm not giving any of it away, but if you are up for some deep thoughts, check it out! Do it!*

*BTW... I had popcorn. It was very good. It was one of those movies where you do not each much popcorn though. You are too busy thinking . Eating popcorn would irritate the person sitting next to you who might also being trying to think. hah. I hope I didn't irritate her too much 'cause I can think and eat simultaneously. 

 *

*I've created a new movie theatre slang term:*

*MilkDog= one who hogs the milk duds during a flick.*


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 22, 2004)

Looks like I'll have to wait until it becomes a rental. Tampa doesn't _exactly_ carry a lot of independent films, though we did have Chicago and Harry Potter. We're not all that backwards! (j/k!) I have a feeling my hubby and I will really disect this movie. With it being on DVD, we can take notes, review, rewatch and dissect.

Oh, and my husband is ball-less. aka... A man who can't get ahold of wife's Malted Milk Balls.





Originally Posted by *Californian* *Ooops, we decided on this one instead.*http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_main_on http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_showtimes_off http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_trailers_off http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_reviews_off http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_photos_off http://cdn.channel.aol.com/ch_global/tab_talk_off

&lt;!--end movies_tabmenu module--&gt;&lt;!--start PTMb 4.0 module--&gt;http://cdn.channel.aol.com/mf_movies/18362_p_m

*Get [email protected]*

[*]*DVD*

[*]*Soundtrack*

&lt;!-- bucket check: ch_a1_1.us_movies.movie.main.main.18362 --&gt;

*You Rate It*

[*]Write a Review

[*]Read the Review!

*Release Date:* 02/08/2004

*Run time:* 108 min.

*Genre:* Drama, Fantasy

*Synopsis:* Documentary elements and elaborate visual effects are combined with a narrative to probe the inner workings of the universe, and the connection between religion and science. The heroine, Amanda ...

[*]more

*Rated NR*

*Thought maybe it could improve hub's mood if he saw less of a chick flick and something more intellectual. Nope. He needs a nap. Yikes. Anyway... this movie was great. It's about quantum physics and existentialism. It's not like your typical movie (see above description), but it sure does affect the way you think. Guaranteed! I'm not giving any of it away, but if you are up for some deep thoughts, check it out! Do it!*

*BTW... I had popcorn. It was very good. It was one of those movies where you do not each much popcorn though. You are too busy thinking . Eating popcorn would irritate the person sitting next to you who might also being trying to think. hah. I hope I didn't irritate her too much 'cause I can think and eat simultaneously. 

 *

*I've created a new movie theatre slang term:*

*MilkDog= one who hogs the milk duds during a flick.*


----------



## Californian (Aug 22, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Looks like I'll have to wait until it becomes a rental. Tampa doesn't _exactly_ carry a lot of independent films, though we did have Chicago and Harry Potter. We're not all that backwards! (j/k!) I have a feeling my hubby and I will really disect this movie. With it being on DVD, we can take notes, review, rewatch and dissect.
Oh, and my husband is ball-less. aka... A man who can't get ahold of wife's Malted Milk Balls.





*



[email protected] that last part. NO DOUBT Kitty, that you will LOVE to disect this movie. This is right up your alley. It also has some funny parts. It's fun to think, unless you are Jessica Simpson ... then it's a chore. Check this movie out and bring your malted milk balls. By the way, I like the ones that are kind of hollow inside and are chewy yet crunchy. Too bad they can't mess up the entire batch like that.*


----------

